# Knitting and Crocheting people need a little help.



## airotciv (Mar 6, 2005)

One of my DILs wants to learn how to knit and crochet. I know how to knit, just not my favoite thing to do. I do love to crochet. Heres the problem, she is left handed and I am right handed. We seem to get confussed. Help needed, Thanks. Also any sites out there that you like for free patterns.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Do a search on youtube for lefthanded knitting. I'm sure you'll find a few videos to check out.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I'm left handed.

My advice to your DIL is to learn to knit and crochet right handed.

It really isn't that difficult.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Here are 2 methods I've used to help lefties, though I can use either hand myself, which is the easiest way to teach someone if you can figure out how to work left handed.

Look at printed directions in a mirror.

Hold a mirror on your lap, facing your hands. The student watches the mirror, not your hands, to see how you make stitches.


----------



## airotciv (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks everyone, the DIL called today to say she found a really good site that teaches left handed people to crochet and if she could borrow a few crochet needles.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Oh good for left handed web sites!

You can also sit facing each other for copying movement, like looking in a mirror.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Left handed crochet is often easy for 'lefties' to convert simply by watching a right hander crochet.

Knitting requires cooperation of both hands, all the time. I teach all knitters one way, and have only (in more than 20 years of teaching knitters) had 3 lefties need an alternative method. One was my baby sis... and I 'trained myself' 'backwards, in order to be able to teach her. The other two, we had several private sessions to work the kinds out before they joined a 'regular' class. My most prolific knitter that I've taught (thousands of knitted caps for charity) is a leftie, who knits in a standard manner.

dawn


----------

